# Blue Screen Of Death



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

HAs anyone encountered the "blue screen of death" on their computer??

I had one pop up about a month ago, I had to sit on the phone for 2 hours with someone way overseas! Last night I got another..

ANyone know of or have had this happen to them?? what did you do to fix it??

I'm running windows XP, with a wireless router and card...

thanks in advance.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Stop the LSD Madison!!! :wink:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

The partime kid had this happen last week, claims it is a nasty virus. I don't know jack about computers but he said he rebooted it the long way, whatever that means.

I just haul mine in and have it fixed for 40.00. :withstupid:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

:rollin:

NO, but seriously my computer at home has shut down! I cant get it do anything. I did a search on the internet and I haven't found anything to help as of yet..

THere has got to be some computer geniuses on this board that can help me out..


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

The blue screen of death sucks big time. I had it happen to my laptop and the end result was a new harddrive. Not fun trying to find a matching harddrive for a four year old computer. I wish I could help you out more Madison but that is what I ended up having to do. 
Also you might just have to flash your computer and it might start working but I hate to say it but you probably have lost everything on your computer.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

First things first, you'll have to rule out hardware as an issue. You could have a bad motherboard, or even a bad harddrive...

Do you have an XP CD? I am not familiar with XP very much but I could tell you what I would do if I had a Windows 98 disk or Windows 2000 disk...

I would insert the CD into the tray and then reboot. When you do this (hopefully your bios is set to read from the CD drive first), it should pick up the CD in the tray and recognize it. You can actually run an entire operating system from just a CD...It doesn't give you much functionality but it allows you to diagnose and transfer your files.

If you can do this successfully, I would say that your problem is operating system related (not guarenteed, but most likely). If it is operating system related, you may want to transfer your files onto CD and then re-format your hard-drive and then reload your operating system.

Computers are very much like vehicles. They are very difficult to diagnose over a web forum...Your best bet is just to take the thing in, do the diagnosis, and you can go from there.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

One more thing...If it is NOT your hard-drive, it is very possible to retrieve your files. It depends how important they are to you but in the past, I have gone to great lengths to restore my files.

You can do this by disconnecting your hard-drive (usually located below the CD-ROM drive, parallel to it) and connecting to a good computer with a CD burner. You can then burn your files onto a CD...If you do this, there is some documentation on the web (on how to set a second hard-drive to a slave device)

My relatives have found out the hard way though that when you take it in to have it done, sometimes one of the ways they diagnose it is to simply wipe your hard-drive. Sure they get it back in a working order, but they've lost all files. These tech guys were real winners though.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

OK, Based off of my case# I had with Dell, due to the first Blue Screen I got, they are saying that I have to update some drivers.. My wireless card is causing the problem becuase I need to get some updated drivers.. I'm computer ignorant and dont know what I need to do get some "updated drivers" or what a "driver" even is..

The way I understand it is that I need to call Linksys (wireless card) and request some updated drivers to install into my computer???? Does this sound right to anyone??

Thanks for the replies..


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

control panel...wireless icon...properties....update drivers. It's a start anyway, good luck.


----------



## 2labs (Jul 3, 2002)

Go here and download your Driver..next time you talk to Hadgi tell him how cold we are.
http://www.linksys.com/download/

Good luck with this and by local next time....right by Fleet Farm.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

BAck on line.. FInally got to speak to someone that new what they were doing, (only took 1 hour this time) the blue screen resulted from a bad wireless card. The card basically crapped out on me, which caused the blue screen..

Thanks for the help from everyone that replied.

keep it reeeel


----------

